# 1923 Coke Bottle Value???



## pouffie (Aug 19, 2004)

I would like to know if any of you know the value on this bottle.  It was dug up back in the 60's so I know it's an original and not a repro.  Has the 12/25/1923 Pat date on it.  The bottom is embossed with "HAVRE DE GRACE - MD" which is an old waterfront town in Maryland not far from where this bottle was dug.  No chips or cracks, just a small amount of wear.  This pic will show the bottom of the bottle and I'll follow it with another post showing the 12/25/23 date.  I've tried finding the Porter's ??? book on Coke bottle values but have not had any success locating that book.  Any help you can give is appreciated - Thanks []


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi I have that book and it has it listed as unkown or none issued whatever that means. I guess there are not enough out there to know? To me that would mean it's a good bottle I guess.To get that book you can send him $12.95 to:

 Bill Porter 
 P.O. Box 385 
 Rockville, MD 20848-0385

 It might take a long time to get it, for some reason it did for me.


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 20, 2004)

Excuse me let me rephrase that, I just looked at it more closely, it said that it is generally available but not always easy. Just like my Hattiesburg MS Straight Sided coke bottle. They are hard to come by but their are quite a few out there, if that makes any sense.
 Robert


----------

